# December 5



## Chalky White (Dec 15, 2005)

Getting a replacement of my current ride on December 5. Doing PCD again. My wife is coming with me (mainly for the factory tour), but she did not handle the driving portion so well last time. 

If anyone wants to take her spot for the driving portion, let me know by PM.


----------

